# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Si fuera verdad....

## perdiguera

No creo que estemos a 28 de diciembre, pero la noticia que he visto hoy, es del día 8/12/2011, en la página de internet de el País parece que sea la típica inocentada.
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/tecno...lpeputec_2/Tes

_Bill Gates negocia con China la instalación de un nuevo tipo de central nuclear

El reactor aprovecha los residuos radiactivos y no precisa la recarga durante su vida útil 

Bill Gates, el fundador de Microsoft, negocia con las autoridades chinas la instalación de un reactor nuclear de un nuevo tipo para generar energía. El modelo, según Gates, aprovecha los residuos radiactivos y no requiere recarga de combustible durante su vida útil. Una de las empresas implicadas en el proyecto es TerraPower, parcialmente financiada por Gates. Las negociaciones se centran en la millonaria inversión necesaria para levantar el complejo."La idea es tener un costo muy bajo, una instalación muy segura y generar muy pocos residuos", ha comentado Gates.

Según explica la compañía en su web, el diseño único de su reactor permite avanzar hacia las emisiones cero y la reducción de residuos nucleares. "Después de una primera puesta en marcha con una pequeña cantidad de material de bajo enriquecimiento, estos reactores innovadores pueden funcionar durante décadas con el uranio empobrecido - actualmente un subproducto de desecho del proceso de enriquecimiento. Gracias a su diseño único, la TWR poco a poco convierte a este material en combustible para mantener la reacción nuclear en cadena y generar el calor necesario para producir electricidad. No precisa retirar el combustible del reactor para su reprocesamiento"._

Vamos si no se necesita casi uranio enriquecido y luego no hay residuos que gestionar pues, si es verdad lo que dice la noticia, será un gran avance en el tema nuclear. Elimina una gran parte de los motivos de rechazo popular. No sé, me lo tengo  que leer con más detalle.

----------


## Luján

En teoría es plausible, pero no realmente con el uranio empobrecido, que tiene una radioactividad menor que la natural, sino con los residuos activos de otras centrales. Estos residuos aún son capaces de generar calor mediante las mismas reacciones en cadena, pero a mucha menor escala de lo necesario en los reactores nucleares actuales, por lo que son potencialmente útiles como núcleo de unos nuevos reactores que requieran menor energía calorífica, porque me imagino que el fundamento seguirá siendo el mismo: calentar un líquido para que se evapore y mueva una turbina, produciendo electricidad en un generador.

Lo curioso es que sean Gates y China, aunque los segundos tienen bastante poco cuidado del medio natural.

----------


## Luján

Es más, los reactores que funcionan con uranio natural ya existían desde hace tiempo: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/CANDU

Como siempre, Gates no ha inventado nada nuevo. Sólo "toma prestadas" las ideas de otros.

----------


## perdiguera

Por lo que parece la noticia indica que emplea uranio sin enriquecer no residuos radioactivos, por lo que está más cerca del sistema Candu si es que no es el mismo.
Supongo que podría emplear ambos combustibles, con lo que se facilitaría el uso del material que ahora va al cementerio nuclear.
Lo de Bill Gates es habitual. Aunque a veces, pocas, haya pagado fortunas por ideas, generalmente las toma prestadas.
Pero quizá al estar él detras de esta idea sea un acicate más para su desarrollo. Y eso, creo no sería malo.

----------

